# What good is a dead squirrel?



## wilber85 (Dec 1, 2009)

What do you guys do with all the squirrels you guys kill?

I got a Jack Russell who is a killer squirrel dog so I would like to take her out and bag a few for the sake of a hunt...but is there some way to use the animal that I kill?

I use to shoot em for fun when I was a kid, but now I feel like I am just wasting time killing squirrels for fun.  Do yall eat em or just keep the skins or what?  I ate em once when I was a kid but didnt like it too much.


----------



## poolecw (Dec 1, 2009)

No need to kill them if you aren't going to eat them or give them to someone will eat them.  Do you kill deer and leave them in the woods?


----------



## KDarsey (Dec 1, 2009)

Good Lord...


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 1, 2009)

Try em again. They are delicious. If you need some recipes, check the Outdoor Cafe.


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 1, 2009)

I hunted them when I was a kid and had a guy that would take them to eat. He made alot of different stuff with them but,like you I didnt care for them.


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 1, 2009)

poolecw said:


> No need to kill them if you aren't going to eat them or give them to someone will eat them.  Do you kill deer and leave them in the woods?


 Sounds to me like he is trying to avoid waste by posting the thread, Are you having a bad day


----------



## wilber85 (Dec 1, 2009)

Yeah I wasnt going to kill em if I wasnt gonna use em.  Just didnt know if they were any good for eating or not.  When I had em I cooked em over a campfire and put em in a stew but I was just a kid and didnt know much about what I was doing.

Do yall eat the coons too??


----------



## Nga. (Dec 1, 2009)

Good place to start to find someone to take them for table fair is the old country churches around you.

I fix a couple mess a year but the others go to my grand fathers church friends. I clean them and quater them up and freeze in a zip-loc bag sumerged in water. I get several new places a year to run my squirrel dogs also from these people.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 1, 2009)

Fried squirrel, smothered squirrel, squirrel and dumplings, Squirrel stew.
I also keep the tails and make bream jigs with them. A 1/32 oz. jighead painted black and tied with gray squirrel tail and red thread is deadly on them.


----------



## Swampagator (Dec 1, 2009)

Man -o-live eat them they are great fried or with dumplins


----------



## wilber85 (Dec 1, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> I also keep the tails and make bream jigs with them. A 1/32 oz. jighead painted black and tied with gray squirrel tail and red thread is deadly on them.



Now that aint a bad idea...


----------



## stev (Dec 1, 2009)

Tree rat & dumplins


----------



## grizzlyblake (Dec 1, 2009)

Just throw the legs on the grill with some bbq sauce. Just like chicken wings.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Dec 1, 2009)

*wow!!!!*

man u have not lived until you have a bowl of my squirrel merrell!!!!!!


----------



## sidekicks409 (Dec 1, 2009)

if you are close to me ill go with you hunting if you dont mind and take the squirrels you dont want me and the kids love them


----------



## poolecw (Dec 1, 2009)

wilber85 said:


> Do yall eat the coons too??



Some people do...I haven't shot a coon out in a couple of years.  But when I do, I give it to an old black guy down the road that loves to eat them.


----------



## quicktree (Dec 2, 2009)

man fry that baby up in a cast iron pot!!


----------



## born to hunt (Dec 2, 2009)

use for coyote bait


----------



## droptinegirl1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Soak them in cold salty water (3 tablespoons salt) for 30 minutes Boil quartered up squirrel or whole if you like them that way for 40 min with meat tenderizer and salt on them (if you do not boil them then they are too tough to eat, you seriously wouldn't be able to chew them) and then put them in a baking dish and smother them with your favorite barbeque sauce and bake at 350 for 40 minutes until tender. They are the best. Like barbecue chicken wings only sooo much better. We are hooked!


----------



## droptinegirl1 (Dec 2, 2009)

born to hunt said:


> use for coyote bait



No sense in wasting the meat! You can use the meat and use the skins for coyote bait although they don't eat squirrels as much as rabbits.


----------



## droptinegirl1 (Dec 2, 2009)

grizzlyblake said:


> Just throw the legs on the grill with some bbq sauce. Just like chicken wings.



Might have to try that.


----------



## hunter johnson (Dec 2, 2009)

eat em


----------



## 00Beau (Dec 2, 2009)

Eat!


----------



## jp233 (Dec 2, 2009)

there are some fantastic squirrel recipes out there.

Google is your friend.

I've certainly had my fair share of squirrel pot pie, my wife makes a killed one with sweet potato crust. Boil em first on the bone, then cool and strip the meat off. Put into stew, chili, pot pie, casserole.... etc


----------



## Bkeepr (Dec 7, 2009)

Cut off they little legs and marinate in beer, then bread them and fry them.  Serve with dipping sauce like chicken wings.  Ted Nugent makes "Limb Rat Ettouffe".  Yum!


----------



## hunter johnson (Dec 7, 2009)

make u some squirell dumplins


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Dec 7, 2009)

ya'll better learn to eat them if we get 4 more years of Obama


----------



## wildcatt (Dec 7, 2009)

*squirrel*

I used to boil til meat came off bones,then bread and fry.same with rabbits.others cook and give to the dogs.
I thought it was somewhat like chicken.
and jmf: you may be truer than you think.I am glad I bought this 90 acres.only problem is the great crop of acorns,the deer dont need to come out to feed on the soy beans or corn.I know I am loaded with deer.
but the deer gazette told them to stay under cover.


----------



## Richard Eberhart (Dec 7, 2009)

My hawks love to eat squirrel.  We took over 100 last season and that fed them for most of the summer.  I do eat the ones that my son and I shoot, fried with cream gravy.


----------



## thomas gose (Dec 7, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> ya'll better learn to eat them if we get 4 more years of Obama



lol if you put them in a container and soak them in beer over night they are real tender and they have that wonderful beer flavor! try it


----------



## hunter44a (Dec 8, 2009)

thomas gose said:


> lol if you put them in a container and soak them in beer over night they are real tender and they have that wonderful beer flavor! try it



that kinda depends on the beer. Shlitz Malt Liquor Bull....uhh no thanks


----------



## seaweaver (Dec 8, 2009)

use their tails instead of cat eyes to mark the path to the stand.

cw


----------



## whitworth (Dec 8, 2009)

*Well in this recession*

you can eat them and use their tail hairs for attractors on spinner baits, catch and eat fish.

But what can one do, if the cook in the house, doesn't cook anything, she saw hair on it, in its original state.


----------



## squirreldoghunter (Dec 8, 2009)

Try pressure cooking them, remove the bones and make some Brunswick stew. 

Might be a secret some folks don't want to get out, but Mepps will buy squirrel tails.

http://www.mepps.com/squirrel_tail_program/payment.php


----------

